# Was this divine intervention?



## vowell462 (Jun 6, 2013)

Those that know me know that one thing I cant stand is this new age pop music labeled as "country". I have found nothing country about young men with super bleached teeth and wearing skinny jeans singing a catchy pop song. Opossum Jones, Bocephus, and Haggard, well, that's country in my mind. Not knocking it if you like it, but its hardly " country". And I say that tongue in cheek as I have a buddy who is recording his first album in Nashville now. But I doubt these little boys singing this " country" now could even grow a tomato.

But I live in a house with 3 beautiful daughters and a gorgeous wife. And of course they are all giddy over these Luke Bryan and Jason Aldean girls. So, last night there was the 23rd country music awards since new years ( not sure why they have to have an award ceremony for themselves every two weeks) on tv. So all the televisions in the house were glued on to this program and I was going crazy.

So, I thought to myself " lawd, will you please do something to help me? I already have all these beautiful girls in my house, I don't really want to see anymore feminine stuff on tv. And these little boys shaking around in skinny jeans and cowboy boots are about to make me lose the sesame chicken I had at lunch time...can you please do something"?

It was about that time, I heard some heavy thundering over the area of Metropolitan Fortson Georgia, and I saw hope. I looked outside, a heavy rain was forming, and it started to down pour. In turn, I got complete signal loss on both Dish Network Satellite dishes and no longer was I looking at Luke Bryans pressure washed teeth. It was a miracle. I calmly went to the fridge, popped open a cold Landshark, walked outside on the back porch and watched the rain. I gave a wink to the man upstairs, and listened to the faint cry of upset little girls because they couldn't watch their vulgar display of overpriced attire and pop music.

Thanks Lawd


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm just glad you were satisfied. Whomever granted your wish...lol
Maybe that's the sign all these atheists demand...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 6, 2013)

vowell462 said:


> But I doubt these little boys singing this " country" now could even grow a tomato.




Blake Shelton posted this on facebook a week or so ago...said it was his first of the year

so I guess he can grow one  btw I cant stand new or old country music


----------



## pnome (Jun 6, 2013)

Certainly makes me reconsider my view of a non-interventionist God.


----------



## vowell462 (Jun 6, 2013)

Jim Thompson said:


> Blake Shelton posted this on facebook a week or so ago...said it was his first of the year
> 
> so I guess he can grow one  btw I cant stand new or old country music



I stand corrected! lol


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 7, 2013)

Yes.  As clear a case I've ever heard of.

Everybody knows that award shows and contemporary country music are the devil's work......just as evil as soccer.


----------



## Theodore981 (Jun 7, 2013)

For the most part, modern "country" music is just an industry marketing a product to consumers.  No more; no less.

I couldn't count how many times I've thought, "That boy AIN'T never been on a tractor"!  Ever listen to many twangy "country" singers actually talk....with zero accent?  Really, for the most part, they are just selling a product.  However, I do admire the very, very few that actually make real music, writing their own songs, performing without hired bands, and their songs are based on feelings and such - not the most popular catch phrase at the moment.  For instance: ZBB.  Their stuff is way more good ol' rock & roll than it is country, in my opinion.

I once had what possibly could have been an intervention moment.  I had hiked down into the gorge just below Whitewater Falls in NC.  400' tall waterfall.  I was very disappointed to see pea soup fog during my hike down to it.   I climbed down a "goat path" about halfway down a rock face below the falls.  Just a little bit of rock climbing involved.  I sat on a ledge, hoping the morning sun would burn off the fog.  I believe I half-heartedly said, "Please, let me see the falls so I can take a good picture".

within a few seconds, the fog literally developed a cleft.  It opened up, and I could clearly see a vertical wall of fog on either side of the river.  I whipped out my camera and was able to snap a few very goood shots of the beautiful falls before the cleft closed back up.  It really was like the "parting of the Red Sea".

That is the one and only time I have ever in my life seen something with my eyes that appeared to be caused by divine intervention.  I dang sure have never, ever seen any evidence of a supernatural power inside a building.

Maybe it was a natural anomaly.  Maybe the "fog gods" wanted to have a little fun.  Maybe Mother Nature just wanted to tease me with a little hint of her.  Maybe there is a biblical God and he listened to me talking to myself.  Maybe I just subconsciously wanted to see that happen, and it is a well known fact that people "see" exactly what they are looking for.

Who knows?  Not me.  Nor does anyone else.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jun 10, 2013)

Jim Thompson said:


> Blake Shelton posted this on facebook a week or so ago...said it was his first of the year
> 
> so I guess he can grow one  btw I cant stand new or old country music




Looks to me like he needs to get the crab grass out of it fore it takes over.


----------



## Asath (Jun 17, 2013)

My Goodness.  I take a month or so off and the whole forum devolves into witnessing.  Nice.  

Fellas – country music by itself is proof that there is no god.  No benevolent being would subject his creation to the sort of cynical, glitzy, formulaic, focus-group approved, nonsensically whining money making machine that allows an Australian in a cowboy hat to be an American ‘Country Music’ star.   If there is evil, objectively, Nashville defines it.

And ‘God’ parted the fog, like the Red Sea?  Really?  Now I’ll buy a benevolent god stopping the country music before you can sell me that Bible School story.  But, like I said, any real god wouldn’t have allowed country music to begin with, nor rap for that matter, so that tosses both tales into the ‘Oddly  Suspicious Anecdotes’ category.

 I get the impression that I’m among folks who suddenly fall on the floor and squirm every Sunday, because they were taught to do that, then stop off for a few beers on the way home.  If you have something to discuss – such as the actual existence of this god of yours, among the hundreds available to choose from -- then by all means let us take up the topic and carry it forward.

But if you folks came down here to dominate the forum with tales of the unexplained and unexplainable – with only yourselves as both sole witness and sole interpreter, devoid of anything other than personal anecdote, then I think you might be in the wrong place.

There is no middle ground.  Here you cannot assume your own god, and use that assumption as a proof of itself.  You must defend that position.  You will find that is far more difficult than simply thundering your opinions and quoting your dear old grandpappy who couldn’t have possibly gotten it wrong.  We’re hard to shout down, far better educated in religions than the self-described ‘believers,’ and as stubborn as the truth actually is.  We don’t make the truth, like you guys try to do – we just tell you about it.  

Got game?  Demonstrate to us that stopping the music or parting the fog was a supernatural intervention solely performed on your behalf.  And if all of your ‘prayers’ get answered similarly, can you adopt the rest of us?


----------



## vowell462 (Jun 17, 2013)

It was sarcasm Asath. Thats all. Just tried to put some smiles on folks faces.


----------



## mtnwoman (Jun 22, 2013)

JB0704 said:


> Yes.  As clear a case I've ever heard of.
> 
> Everybody knows that award shows and contemporary country music are the devil's work......just as evil as soccer.


----------



## mtnwoman (Jun 22, 2013)

vowell462 said:


> Those that know me know that one thing I cant stand is this new age pop music labeled as "country". I have found nothing country about young men with super bleached teeth and wearing skinny jeans singing a catchy pop song. Opossum Jones, Bocephus, and Haggard, well, that's country in my mind. Not knocking it if you like it, but its hardly " country". And I say that tongue in cheek as I have a buddy who is recording his first album in Nashville now. But I doubt these little boys singing this " country" now could even grow a tomato.
> 
> But I live in a house with 3 beautiful daughters and a gorgeous wife. And of course they are all giddy over these Luke Bryan and Jason Aldean girls. So, last night there was the 23rd country music awards since new years ( not sure why they have to have an award ceremony for themselves every two weeks) on tv. So all the televisions in the house were glued on to this program and I was going crazy.
> 
> ...




I know how you feel. I cheer when the sports channel goes out at my son in laws house.   Course he still has his laptop and ipod and iphone to entertain himself. He has all girls.....hehehe...


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jun 23, 2013)

vowell462 said:


> Those that know me know that one thing I cant stand is this new age pop music labeled as "country". I have found nothing country about young men with super bleached teeth and wearing skinny jeans singing a catchy pop song. Opossum Jones, Bocephus, and Haggard, well, that's country in my mind. Not knocking it if you like it, but its hardly " country". And I say that tongue in cheek as I have a buddy who is recording his first album in Nashville now. But I doubt these little boys singing this " country" now could even grow a tomato.
> 
> But I live in a house with 3 beautiful daughters and a gorgeous wife. And of course they are all giddy over these Luke Bryan and Jason Aldean girls. So, last night there was the 23rd country music awards since new years ( not sure why they have to have an award ceremony for themselves every two weeks) on tv. So all the televisions in the house were glued on to this program and I was going crazy.
> 
> ...


I don't mind the music, just that they call it "country music". It ain't country. Country pop or something. I really don't like how they are trying to introduce a different crowd into it. The rappers. I wonder if they think they are widening the audience or if they think that the present audience will like it better? They may lose more fans than they gain.


----------



## mtnwoman (Jun 24, 2013)

Just my 'simple minded' opinion..

I admit I'm a bible thumper, I'm from appalachia, and am a sheep of Christ, not man. I would like to convert anyone here, I am thankful that you still wonder if there is a God, rather than 'be sure in your own mind' that there is no God.


----------

